# Refurb Fire - how often?!



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't know a friend was seriously looking to buy one or I would have had him get in on the $139 offer.

Do the refurbs come up regularly yet? I"ve never stalked the amazon refurbs so I obviously have no clue!

Of course, we hit a "difference of opinion" on the parenting side of things - he's buying for his 9yo daughter. Her older sisters have them so the Mom is familiar with them... but he won't listen to squat if I talk about putting any filters on there, or about how *my* kids won't see my whole archive! LOL!

ANyway, thanks for any help -
Tracey


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, honestly, it's none of your business how he sets it up for his kids. 

As to when they become available. . .you just have to check periodically. . . look for Warehouse deals on Amazon.

Alternatively, there are other Android type tablets that are a similar size and will run all the apps as well as the Kindle app.  I'm thinking Samsung is the main one -- though I've no idea of the prices -- they might be more than a full price Fire.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, honestly, it's none of your business how he sets it up for his kids.


I realize that - however he is very UNinternet/computer savvy and doesn't think ahead to possible issues because he doesn't know about them. He's also at the moment not in a great spot mentally and admits he can't make decisions nor does he trust his own judgement in 90% of what he does at the moment... so I therefore don't feel like i'm sticking my nose somewhere it doesn't belong. That "informed decision" type of thing.

We are from total opposite sides of the parenting planet, i'm more like his soon to be ex (and no, we aren't dating, but he trusts me enough that I moved his 401k stuff around for him last night) and so my weird ideas sometimes help him see what might start WW3 with her.



> As to when they become available. . .you just have to check periodically. . . look for Warehouse deals on Amazon.
> 
> Alternatively, there are other Android type tablets that are a similar size and will run all the apps as well as the Kindle app. I'm thinking Samsung is the main one -- though I've no idea of the prices -- they might be more than a full price Fire.


See the UNinternet/computer savvy thing above, having her have what her teenage sisters have will be wayyyyy easier I think because they will be able to help her with it.

I'll just keep checking - he had me send an email on one on Craigslist locally for $100 but hasn't heard back on it.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've seen the refurbished offers on their eInk models much more often than the Fire (since the Fire has been released).  I imagine that if/when their next Fire comes out, there will be a flood of refurbished Fire sales.  But, who knows when that will be?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,111849.msg1677506.html#msg1677506

You might want to check out this post in the Buy, Sell thread. I just checked and it looks like it is still available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A general rule:  be very careful about buying second hand.  Make sure you're very clear on what you're getting.  And be extra careful if buying via ebay or craig's list. . . . there have been multiple reports of people buying Kindles that way and finding out the unit they purchased had been reported stolen and Amazon wouldn't let them register it.  

You're probably marginally safer here because you can probably be pretty sure it was someone who really bought the thing and now is just selling it for whatever reason.  Chances are they took good care of it too.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,111849.msg1677506.html#msg1677506
> 
> You might want to check out this post in the Buy, Sell thread. I just checked and it looks like it is still available.


Thanks - I hadn't gotten there because i'm technically supposed to be writing a pharmacy paper... LOL!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> A general rule: be very careful about buying second hand. Make sure you're very clear on what you're getting. And be extra careful if buying via ebay or craig's list. . . . there have been multiple reports of people buying Kindles that way and finding out the unit they purchased had been reported stolen and Amazon wouldn't let them register it.


That was actually another big concern of mine - so they do blacklist serial numbers? I'll let him know - hopefully it will click. *I* wouldn't probably buy a dirt cheap (and I consider $100 dirt cheap in this case) fire in the town this was listed in... but he's a local and doesn't think that way! LOL!!



> You're probably marginally safer here because you can probably be pretty sure it was someone who really bought the thing and now is just selling it for whatever reason. Chances are they took good care of it too.


Personally, I rarely buy used - i'm just not into taking chances!

But somewhere were i could technically check on their past posts would be better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> That was actually another big concern of mine - so they do blacklist serial numbers? I'll let him know - hopefully it will click. *I* wouldn't probably buy a dirt cheap (and I consider $100 dirt cheap in this case) fire in the town this was listed in... but he's a local and doesn't think that way! LOL!!
> Personally, I rarely buy used - i'm just not into taking chances!
> 
> But somewhere were i could technically check on their past posts would be better.


I'd say $100 for a used Fire -- it might be up to 7 months old after all, is not unreasonable. I'd not call it dirt cheap. The refurbs have been running around $160 and those come with a full 1 year warranty. But, yeah, ya gotta ask questions. Many suggest asking the seller to demonstrate, before the transaction, that it is capable of being registered to Amazon and asking when it was purchased. And don't let 'em tell you that you're getting a bonus because they'll leave their content on it. They can't do that with anything purchased from Amazon. . . . it'll disappear when it's deregistered from their account!

Re: buying and selling here. . . . realize that KB has no involvement whatsoever. . . buy/sell at your own risk and you can't blame KB if something goes wrong. Be sure to read the diclaimer: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1710.0.html as well as the other useful posts at the top of that board.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I've bought two used Fires from Kindleboards people in the Buy Sell Trade & Barter forum, for gifts, and they both worked perfectly and each came with two covers! Actually the first person threw in a third cover just to be nice when I told her it was for a gift for my pastor who is being transferred elsewhere (United Methodist system shuffles pastors around every few years.) They both work perfectly and look brand new.  

I would say one downside would be the lack of extended warranty... I'm not even sure how the original warranty transfers when a Fire is sold... hmmmm. If you buy a used tablet on eBay you can get a SquareTrade warranty. But I'm not sure how to tell who to trust on eBay. 

I've purchased used iPad (original version, refurbished, small cosmetic scratches on the back) from CowBoom.com and they were wonderful and for an extremely good price. So I'm happy with that reseller, but they don't sell Fires.

Good luck to your friend, whatever he decides. I understand about the risks when getting technology for non-techy people. Sometimes they end up not using or not understanding the device. Ands it's easy to spend money and then never use something. I am currently staring at a netbook that I have not used in months!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tam said:


> I would say one downside would be the lack of extended warranty... I'm not even sure how the original warranty transfers when a Fire is sold... hmmmm. If you buy a used tablet on eBay you can get a SquareTrade warranty. But I'm not sure how to tell who to trust on eBay.


I believe the warranty, what's left of it, would transfer with the device. So if it was originally purchased in November, it would have 5 months more now. No idea if you could buy an extended warranty at this point. Certainly not from Amazon; you'd have to ask with Square Trade or another 3rd party warrantor.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I wanted to add I found out why she doesn't have one when I watched her this morning for her dad.

Her grandparents didn't think she was responsible enough to not break it, so they didn't get her one at Christmas. I can see their point (someone needs to tell them about square trade), but on the other hand, THAT isn't an excuse I would use for this child at all. I'd have no problems giving her my iPad or buying her a kindle. She'd take care of it just fine.

I haven't had a chance to talk to her Dad more about it yet. I did mention the one here for sale but he is on overload and struggling more this week.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought a refurbished Fire for my wife from Amazon. It's mint!!! Same warranty!!!
Can't go wrong!!!


----------

